

Zaarly: Is This The Future of Mobile Money and Markets? - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/zaarly_is_this_the_future_of_mobile_money_and_mark.php

======
devindotcom
Shades of Kozmo.com. Needs a billion users to make any kind of sense.

------
crisson
I've actually applied to YC S'11 with a business in this space. Interesting
that other companies tackling this problem are finally getting press.

------
olalonde
I wonder how long before some bureaucrats try to regulate this market. The
bets are on...

~~~
AJ007
As soon as hookers start using it.

------
thinkcomp
Maybe this represents some kind of breakthrough in mobile markets, but
definitely not mobile money. It doesn't solve any problem related to mobile
money at all based on the description.

